# Autosleeper Palermo



## lib (Dec 3, 2007)

Just agreed to px for an Autosleeper Palermo as we need extra forward facing seats now, and a fixed bed was on our wish list. Anyone else on here got one? Would appreciate any hints or things to watch out for.

thanks


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Not heard anything bad about them, we rally with a couple not a million miles from you who have had one since new and the only problem I can remember them mentioning was the silly central catch on the fridge door, but that affects many vans not just the Palermo.
They were built on the Boxer so dont suffer from the reversing issue etc.


----------



## Shooting_Star (Mar 6, 2011)

lib said:


> Just agreed to px for an Autosleeper Palermo as we need extra forward facing seats now, and a fixed bed was on our wish list. Anyone else on here got one? Would appreciate any hints or things to watch out for.
> 
> thanks


Hi lib

Just curious, did you ever get the Autosleeper Palermo? Quite like this model myself & hope to upgrade to something a little bigger in the future


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I love my Palermo!
Only two shortcomings. The bed and social space. We have overcome both of these more or less.
The bed is suspended on single span wooden slats and is wonderful for one person who will tend to roll to the centre, for two this can be a bit too friendly. My son-in-law welded together a matching rectangular section bar that clips onto the frame top to bottom under the slats. Bed is now perfect!
The large table we keep for outdoors and removed the matching kitchen extension, putting on some legs off a cheap table we bought. This almost doubles the social space; a cutting out board replaced the kitchen extension with a win, win outcome.

Alan


----------

